# HGVC Right of First Refusal



## jcjohns (Jun 12, 2018)

I was always told Hilton just used this to disuade you from buying a timeshare second hand but today they excercised their ROFR to snap up 7,000 points I was buying on the Big Island.  Real estate agent said they did it twice today.  Was under contract to buy for $4,995 at Kohala Suites.


----------



## GT75 (Jun 12, 2018)

I moved your thread to the HGVC forum.      I think that you will get a better response here.

Welcome to TUG and sorry that HGVC snapped it up.    Can you also add to rofr.net db?    Thanks


----------



## jcjohns (Jun 12, 2018)

GT75 said:


> I moved your thread to the HGVC forum.      I think that you will get a better response here.
> 
> Welcome to TUG and sorry that HGVC snapped it up.    Can you also add to rofr.net db?    Thanks


Not sure what rofr.net db is?


----------



## dayooper (Jun 12, 2018)

It's a database that tracks ROFR from the major timeshare groups. It helps track the trends of what they are buying back. It gives resale buyers information on how low you can offer without it being bought back.

Link

I seem to remember reading in a thread that Hilton was buying back a lot of resales in Hawaii.


----------



## jcjohns (Jun 12, 2018)

dayooper said:


> It's a database that tracks ROFR from the major timeshare groups. It helps track the trends of what they are buying back. It gives resale buyers information on how low you can offer without it being bought back.
> 
> Link
> 
> I seem to remember reading in a thread that Hilton was buying back a lot of resales in Hawaii.


Think I'll try Orlando.  Maybe better luck there.  Thanks.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jun 12, 2018)

jcjohns91107 said:


> Think I'll try Orlando.  Maybe better luck there.  Thanks.



In my opinion the ROFR database is helpful, but its hard to predict exactly what the big Timeshare developers will grab with ROFR.  I think a big part of the the equation is what they have in inventory vs demand for a particular resort.  I know HGVC has grabbed some out from me, at prices above what had passed previously.

It frustrating, but just keep looking.  You will find something.

Chris


----------



## jcjohns (Jun 12, 2018)

Just told another realtor I'd like to move on 10,000 points in Vegas, where I already own.  We'll see what happens.  Thanks.


----------



## Cyberc (Jun 13, 2018)

jcjohns91107 said:


> Just told another realtor I'd like to move on 10,000 points in Vegas, where I already own.  We'll see what happens.  Thanks.



10.000 points in Vegas is 2 x 5000 which is gold season. 

I hope you get the contracts cheap as I would otherwise suggest to find a platinum contract in stead. 

Also IF this is actually one contract/deed with 2 x 5000 points you might find it harder to dispose of if you need to at some point.


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 13, 2018)

I agree with Cyberc -- make sure you know what these 10,000 points really are.  Two separate contracts?  What are the total maintenance fees for both contracts?  You will probably have two separate HGVC enrollment fees @ $599(?) for each week.

I'm not saying this is a bad deal, but just wanted to make sure you know exactly all the costs (initial and on-going) of buying two 5K weeks.

Kurt


----------



## jcjohns (Jun 13, 2018)

Cyberc said:


> 10.000 points in Vegas is 2 x 5000 which is gold season.
> 
> I hope you get the contracts cheap as I would otherwise suggest to find a platinum contract in stead.
> 
> Also IF this is actually one contract/deed with 2 x 5000 points you might find it harder to dispose of if you need to at some point.



Not really concerned about season as I have no interest in staying in Vegas anyhow.  Usually go the Bay Club on Big Island and have never had an issue finding a 2 BR 9 months out.  Re-selling would not be in the plans.  Kids can have it when I'm gone, lol.


----------



## jcjohns (Jun 13, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> I agree with Cyberc -- make sure you know what these 10,000 points really are.  Two separate contracts?  What are the total maintenance fees for both contracts?  You will probably have two separate HGVC enrollment fees @ $599(?) for each week.
> 
> I'm not saying this is a bad deal, but just wanted to make sure you know exactly all the costs (initial and on-going) of buying two 5K weeks.
> 
> Kurt




Thanks, I'm aware and yes there will be 2 enrollment fees.  O well.


----------



## brp (Jun 13, 2018)

jcjohns91107 said:


> Not really concerned about season as I have no interest in staying in Vegas anyhow.  Usually go the Bay Club on Big Island and have never had an issue finding a 2 BR 9 months out.  Re-selling would not be in the plans.  Kids can have it when I'm gone, lol.



The point about seasons is not about when you stay, but about how many points you would get for the same MFs.

If you have a Gold season in Vegas (I think the numbers I'm giving are for 2BR, but it works the same in any case), you'll get 5000 points for about $980 or so.

If it's a Platinum 2BR, you'll get 7000 points for the same $980. More points for same same MFs (and likely a bit higher on the purchase price), so this adds up over time.

So, two 5000 point contracts gives you 10000 points for about $1900 in yearly MFs. 14000 points can be had for the same MFs.

As someone who has two 5000 point Gold weeks in Vegas, I know well of what I speak about this mistake 

And, to your point, we've used ours for Bay Club quite a few times with no availability issues.

Cheers.


----------



## Cyberc (Jun 13, 2018)

jcjohns91107 said:


> Not really concerned about season as I have no interest in staying in Vegas anyhow.  Usually go the Bay Club on Big Island and have never had an issue finding a 2 BR 9 months out.  Re-selling would not be in the plans.  Kids can have it when I'm gone, lol.



I only meant you need to make sure you get a good deal as 5000 points is a 2br gold season. You will pay the same mf for those 5000 points as you will for 7000 points which is platinum season. Therefore you should be concerned about season. 

For comparison I bought in Vegas a 1Br 6200 points. I pay the same mf as those who get 3400 or 4800 points. Long term I’m getting a better deal unless they paid significantly less for their unit compared to mine. 

On top of that you will pay the mf twice per year as you have two contracts.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Jun 13, 2018)

jcjohns91107 said:


> I was always told Hilton just used this to disuade you from buying a timeshare second hand but today they excercised their ROFR to snap up 7,000 points I was buying on the Big Island.  Real estate agent said they did it twice today.  Was under contract to buy for $4,995 at Kohala Suites.



You might look at Bay Club. Right next door (literally!) to Kohala Suites, and no ROFR.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 13, 2018)

The buy-in for Bay Club may be much less than Vegas.  You can be many years ahead buying Bay Club platinum before the Vegas savings offsets the buy-in price.  Plus you own where you want to stay which protects you if the exchange rules change in the future.

Plus there is no ROFR at Bay Club.


----------



## dayooper (Jun 13, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> The buy-in for Bay Club may be much less than Vegas.  You can be many years ahead buying Bay Club platinum before the Vegas savings offsets the buy-in price.  Plus you own where you want to stay which protects you if the exchange rules change in the future.



Bay Club prices seem to be pretty low right now. There are two 7000 point platinum listed for $1500 and $2000 and an 8400 platinum for $3000 in the Tug marketplace as we speak. No ROFR.


----------



## Cyberc (Jun 13, 2018)

dayooper said:


> Bay Club prices seem to be pretty low right now. There are two 7000 point platinum listed for $1500 and $2000 and an 8400 platinum for $3000 in the Tug marketplace as we speak. No ROFR.



I bet those 8400 points will have roughly the same MF as those 10.000 points but they will not cost $3000. They might cost you $5.000 instead


----------



## jcjohns (Jun 13, 2018)

Cyberc said:


> I only meant you need to make sure you get a good deal as 5000 points is a 2br gold season. You will pay the same mf for those 5000 points as you will for 7000 points which is platinum season. Therefore you should be concerned about season.
> 
> For comparison I bought in Vegas a 1Br 6200 points. I pay the same mf as those who get 3400 or 4800 points. Long term I’m getting a better deal unless they paid significantly less for their unit compared to mine.
> 
> On top of that you will pay the mf twice per year as you have two contracts.


Thanks.


----------



## FGL71 (Jun 19, 2018)

dayooper said:


> Bay Club prices seem to be pretty low right now. There are two 7000 point platinum listed for $1500 and $2000 and an 8400 platinum for $3000 in the Tug marketplace as we speak. No ROFR.


yes... just picked up 7k annual points @ Bay Club for $885 on ebay, won an auction.


----------



## jcjohns (Jun 20, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> The buy-in for Bay Club may be much less than Vegas.  You can be many years ahead buying Bay Club platinum before the Vegas savings offsets the buy-in price.  Plus you own where you want to stay which protects you if the exchange rules change in the future.
> 
> Plus there is no ROFR at Bay Club.


Just opened a contract for a week at Bay Club for $1,500.  Agent says HGVC will offer me membership at usual $599 which will get me the 7,000 points.


----------



## kevreh (Jul 9, 2018)

brp said:


> The point about seasons is not about when you stay, but about how many points you would get for the same MFs.
> 
> If you have a Gold season in Vegas (I think the numbers I'm giving are for 2BR, but it works the same in any case), you'll get 5000 points for about $980 or so.
> 
> ...



So just so I understand, I can pretty much ignore Gold vs Platinum and just focus on the points right?

EDIT: I should have added "...assuming the MFs are the same".


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 9, 2018)

kevreh said:


> So just so I understand, I can pretty much ignore Gold vs Platinum and just focus on the points right?



NO you want platinum.  Why?  The MF are the same for a 2 BR period.  That 2 BR could be bronze silver gold or platinum time.  If platinum you will get 7000 points for your MF.  If gold you will only get 5000 point FOR THE SAME MF as the 7000.  That will make your MF per point HIGHER.

Buy Platinum is the best rule.


----------



## Cyberc (Jul 9, 2018)

kevreh said:


> So just so I understand, I can pretty much ignore Gold vs Platinum and just focus on the points right?



No before you buy a hgvc timeshare you need to focus on buying the right number of points. The right number should either be a platinum 1br, 2br or 3br platinum. A 1br platinum is most commen 4.800 points and 2br platinum is 7.000 points. Always buy platinum as you get more points for the same MF. 

You could buy gold points which are cheaper to buy but in the long run will cost you more compared to platinum points. 1br gold is 3.400 points cost the same in MF as 4.800 platinum points yearly in MF.


----------



## Panina (Jul 9, 2018)

kevreh said:


> So just so I understand, I can pretty much ignore Gold vs Platinum and just focus on the points right?


If there is a specific resort in hgvc that you want to visit most times at the same time each year that is a high demand resort or high demand week I would focus on buying that versus amount of points you get.

For example I wanted a specific week at one of the affiliates in Florida.  Being it is a hard trade because it is a high demand week to trade into that was my focus and that is what I got. Similarly I needed a lower demand week in a high demand area but it is a lower valued point week which I will used it more often then not.  Being I wanted a guaranteed week and view and it is hard area to trade into I opted for less points.


----------



## kevreh (Jul 9, 2018)

Sandy VDH said:


> NO you want platinum.  Why?  The MF are the same for a 2 BR period.  That 2 BR could be bronze silver gold or platinum time.  If platinum you will get 7000 points for your MF.  If gold you will only get 5000 point FOR THE SAME MF as the 7000.  That will make your MF per point HIGHER.
> 
> Buy Platinum is the best rule.



I think I get it. To me, 7000 points is better (of course) than 5000 points if the MFs are the same. Whether one is Gold or Platinum doesn't matter, its a label of sorts.


----------



## Cyberc (Jul 9, 2018)

kevreh said:


> I think I get it. To me, 7000 points is better (of course) than 5000 points if the MFs are the same. Whether one is Gold or Platinum doesn't matter, its a label of sorts.



Gold or platinum matters when you buy the timeshare. If you buy 7.000 points it is per definition platinum points and 5.000 points is per definition gold points. You can’t get 7.000 points as gold points. 

The gold and platinum refers to the season which you own in and if you want to book home season then you can only book in platinum season. If you want to stretch your points you need to wait to club seasons opens (usually 9 months out)


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 9, 2018)

kevreh said:


> I think I get it. To me, 7000 points is better (of course) than 5000 points if the MFs are the same. Whether one is Gold or Platinum doesn't matter, its a label of sorts.



Yes but it is a label that hits you in the pocket book.  Make sure you look at what the underlying week is that is generating the points.  Some people think 5000 points vs 4800 points what is the difference, none right?  But that is so far from the truth.  On a 5000 points week you like have a gold 2 BR and will be paying a MF on a 2 BR unit.  The 4800 point week you likely have a platinum 1 BR and will ONLY be paying MF on a 1 BR for roughly the same point value. With Plus and Premium and other room classifications it is not always straight forward what you are buying, make sure you know.


----------

